# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #201

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 201 for the week July 4th - July 10th, 2010.

*In This Issue*

Welcome New Ubuntu MembersKubuntu developer wins KDE Akademy 2010 AwardThe Ubuntu FontUbuntu Developer WeekIndicator Panel Menu Rocks the HouseUbuntu Translations Interviews: Milo Casagrande (Italian Team)Ubuntu Closes Root HoleUbuntu StatsLoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Massachusetts TeamJune LoCo Health Check Follow-upNew Launchpad Bugs Status: OpinionCleansweep Progress ReportAccessing files made easy  Exploring vs FindingDear CanonicalWeve packaged all of the free softwarewhat now?In The PressIn The BlogosphereHow to Install Ubuntu on Your Nexus One/Android!GNOME Amazon Referral Fees June 2010Ailurus - A Useful Ubuntu Tweak Alternative For BeginnersUsing Bazaar on Subversion RepositoriesGIMP Plugin Registry 3.5.1 Gets ~129 New PluginsGetting Amarok running in Ubuntu 10.04Featured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN A Sneak Peekand much much more!

*General Community News*

*Welcome New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from the May 28th Asia-Oceanic Membership meeting are as follows:

==== Benjamin Humphrey ====

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/humphreybchttps://launchpad.net/~humphreybc

Benjamin Humphrey is a 20 year old student from New Zealand. As well as helping out with Ubuntu he has a pilots licence, is a hobbyist photographer and plays several instruments. You might also know him as the founder and leader of the Ubuntu Manual project and a contributor to various other parts of the ubuntu ecosystem. He would love it if you all check out his manual - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual and the new Support and Learning Center - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-suppo...earning-center

==== OneLeaf ====

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oneleafhttps://launchpad.net/~oneleaf

Oneleaf is a key player in the Ubuntu landscape in China. He is the co-founder of the Ubuntu China LoCo and created the ubuntu.org.cn site. He is also an advocate for the use of Ubuntu within the Chinese governement with some excellent success stories. Thanks to all the people who voiced their support for Oneleaf. Its been a while since I've seen that many testimonials for any person. Its a testimant to the work he does within China.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...July/date.html

*Kubuntu developer wins KDE Akademy 2010 Award*

Top Kubuntu developer Aurélien Gâteau (agateau) has been honoured with an Akademy Award for 2010. The Akademy Awards are given out each year at the annual KDE Akademy conference; the jury being formed of previous prize-winners.

Aurélien won the award for his work on Gwenview, the image viewing application which ships with Kubuntu. He was also commended at Akademy for his work in getting the KDE Status Notifier specifications adopted by the Ubuntu project, where they are known under the nameApplication Indicators along with necessary DBusMenu additions.

To read more about Akademy and Aurélien Gâteau go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2076

*The Ubuntu Font*

Ivanka Majic, of the Canonical Design Team, announced on July 7th, 2010 that all Ubuntu Members now have access to the new Ubuntu Font PPA for testing purposes. Ivanka goes on to state that, "The font is scheduled for completion 8th August and this is when we aim to open the beta to everyone."

If you are an Ubuntu Member and have yet to check out the PPA or if you want to know more about the new Ubuntu Font then go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/

*Ubuntu Developer Week*

Ever wondered how Ubuntu development works? How to get involved yourself? Find out from July 12th 2010 to July 16th 2010!
The sessions will happen in #ubuntu-classroom and chat in #ubunt-classroom-chat on irc.freenode.net.

To find out more about the sessions that are being offered in this Ubuntu Developer Week or how you can participate go to:

http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com...eveloper-week/

*Indicator Panel Menu Rocks the House*

Jono Bacon writes about the new Indicator Panel Menu that is scheduled to be shipped in Ubuntu 10.10 version of the Ubuntu Netbook Edition.  The article also contains a link to download, test and play with the new panel menu.  Don't want to downlaod it but are curious as to what it looks like?  Jono provides screenshots in this posts as well. Jono states, " Now I can absolutely see and feel the benefits; I am loving having the menu there and my desktop feels sleeker and more consistent."  He also notes that there is still many things that need to be tested and fixed but the pros seem to out weight the cons.

If you want to know more about the new Indicator Panel Menu go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/08/...cks-the-house/

*Ubuntu Translations Interviews: Milo Casagrande (Italian Team)*

Ubuntu is brought to users in their own language by a large community of volunteer translators, who tirelessly work on localizing every part of the operating system on every release.

In this series of interviews well get to know who they are, about their language and how they work.

This week were introducing you to Milo Casagrande, the Italian translation team coordinator.

To see all that the Italian Translation team is doing for Ubuntu, what Milo had to say and how you can help go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2064

*Ubuntu Closes Root Hole*

User crve, of h-online, discusses a security flaw that was fixed earlier this week.

crve writes, "A flaw in the module pam_motd (message of the day), which displays the daily motto and other information after login (to the shell), can be exploited under Ubuntu to expand access rights. Attackers can exploit this vulnerability to gain root access. Ubuntu has already provided a patch for the flaw. Operators of multi-users systems should install it as soon as possible because directions are already in circulation via Twitter on how to exploit the flaw to get access rights to the password file /etc/shadow. The file can then not only be read, but changed.""

crve, also states, "According to the developers, the problem only occurs on Ubuntu; other Linux systems are reportedly not affected. Ubuntu has remedied the flaw by taking root rights away from the module for access to the file motd.legal-notice (under .cache)."

To find out more and to read the article in full go to:

http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...e-1034618.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77561) +230 over last weekCritical (31) -1 over last weekUnconfirmed (36889) +4 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (9013) -113 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (34702) -120 over last week
 4. French (38201) -64 over last week
 5. German (54309) -11 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Keeping the time accurate over the Internet by default - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25301/Software Installation/removal for Newbies - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25328/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Massachusetts Team*

In the latest LoCo Team interview in this US Teams Interview Series - LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned, Amber Graner talks to Martin Owens of the Ubuntu Massachusetts LoCo Team. Martin talks about the tools the team uses, events they attend as well as help with, and what advice the Massachusetts LoCo Team would give to other teams and community members and much much more!

To find out what Martin had to say and to read the interview in full go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2080

*June LoCo Health Check Follow-up*

LoCo Council Health Check session will be run on the 1st Tuesday of the month in #ubuntu-locoteams from 17:00-19:00 UTC  Its open for everyone to come along and ask questions about how to get the most from your team.  If you have suggestions on how to improve the information and also any issues you need clarified.

To read the minutes from the last Health Check session or to add items for discussion go to:

http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/0...eck-follow-up/

*Launchpad News*

*New Launchpad Bugs Status: Opinion*

From the Launchpad Blog, the new Launchpad bug status "opinion" is explained. The status 'opinion' means there is a difference of opinion around a particular bug and people are free to continue the discussion, but the project or package maintainers need to move to other work and are considering the issue closed. The idea is that bugs can be marked closed, so developers arent wasting time on the them, but discussion can still be on-going. This status 'opinion' is considered an experiment, and will be closely monitored over the next 3 months.

http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracki...status-opinion

*The Planet*

*Nigel Babu: Cleansweep Progress Report*

 Total bugs with patches: 2264 (+21)
 Reviewed patches: 331 (+10)

 Bugs with patch-needswork: 85 (+3)
 Bugs with patch-forwarded-upstream: 127 (+4)
 Bugs with patch-forwarded-debian: 40 (+2)
 Bugs with indicator-application: 45 (+2)
 Bugs with patch-accepted-upstream: 47 (+1)
 Bugs with patch-accepted-debian: 13 (0)
 Bugs with patch-rejected-upstream: 14 (+2)
 Bugs with patch-rejected-debian: 1 (0)

http://justanothertriager.wordpress....ogress-report/

*Seif Lofty: Accessing files made easy  Exploring vs Finding*

Seif Lofty writes, "As part of the Elementary Project we are trying to find easy ways to access the documents, videos, notes, etc"  In this article he gives examples, complete with screenshots of "exploring" and "finding" use cases.

Want to find out more about this profect or how you can help go to:

http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/07/a...ng-vs-finding/

*Maia Kozheva: Dear Canonical*

Maia Kozheva writes an open letter to Canonical citing what some have considered a controversial issue with the "closed beta fonts". The letter started a rather insightful conversation that is worth the read, for the full article and the spirited comments go to:

http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/592

*Matt Zimmerman: Weve packaged all of the free softwarewhat now?*

Matt Zimmerman takes an in depth look at the various types of package management solutions that are shipped in today's Linux Distros. After a rigourous comparison the short falls are noted and the article ends with examining how these systems can adapt to meet the needs of tomorrow's users. For the whole story, read below:

http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/07/06/w...ware-what-now/

*In The Press*

*Dell cuddles Canonical*

Dell is working with Canonincal to provide "Amazon-cloud-ready" Ubuntu powered servers running on Poweredge C 100, 2100 and 6100 1U-to-4U. This is an effort by Dell to further move into software implementations and not just provide hardware. John Igoe, an employee in Dell's Data Center Solutions Group, has this to say regarding Canonical's involvement; "Canonical has a credible solution with people, based on the Eucalyptus and Amazon cloud."

For the full story, read below:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07...ubuntu_clouds/

*Ubuntu's "Free" Ride Into the Enterprise*

This article compares the methods by which some of the major linux distributions have found their way into corporations as an enterprise solution. Brian Proffitt, the writer, talks about the Ubuntu Advantage Server program and the four major components that go into supporting the enterprise space.

http://www.enterprisenetworkingplane...Enterprise.htm

*Ubuntu 10.10 Will Have a Revamped Installer*

Evan Dandrea, Software Engineer on the Foundations Team at Canonical, shared with softpedia some great information about the upcoming changes planned for the Ubuntu 10.04 installer. In this article, we can take a peek at some screenshots of the new installer for the upcoming Ubuntu release (Maverick Meerkat), as well as an outline about some of the key changes in the functionality of the installer, such as a wireless networks section. We are also reminded that the Alpha 2 release is now available for testing purposes if we would like to take a closer look. "The final release of Ubuntu 10.10 will see the light of day on October 10th, 2010. It will be the 13th release of Ubuntu."

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubunt...r-146644.shtml

*Catching up with Canonicals CEO, Jane Silber*

LinuxUser interviews Canonical's CEO, Jane Silber. Together they explore some of her history in Canonical and an overview of how she feels regarding her new position within the company. To read more, follow the link:

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/interview...ith-canonical/

*Freezing Maverick  behind the scenes on Ubuntu 10.10*

LinuxUser contributor and Canonical Server Team member, Dave Walker, in this article reminds the community about the various Feature Freezes scheduled for Maverick Meerkat 10.10. The article also desribes what each freeze is, who and how it affects each portion of system developement. For the full read, click below:

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/f...-ubuntu-10-10/

*In The Blogosphere*

*ARM muscling in on desktop space*

Stewart Meagher of THINQ.co.uk analyzes the video interview with one of Canonicals partner engineers.  Stewart says, "Jerome Young, a partner engineer at Canonical explains in a video originally posted by Arm Devices that the company is working alongside ARM to develop a new relationship between Ubuntu and the Cortex chips which could give Intel's all powerful x86 architecture a run for its money."

To find out more about what Jerome had to say to Arm Devices as well as watch the video go to:

http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/7/6/arm-...desktop-space/

*Nokia/Intel/Google/Canonical  openness and professionality in MeeGo, Android, Ubuntu*

Julian Andres Klode writes on his blog regarding the differing approaches that Nokia, Intel, Google and Canonical have. Specifically their relationships with the Open Source Community, etiquette and in general company policies.

For the full story, and to see how Canonical rates in comparison, read below:

http://juliank.wordpress.com/2010/07...ndroid-ubuntu/

*Patched NotifyOSD Updates: Option To Place The Notifications In Different Screen Corners, Timeout Fix*

WebUpd8 writes about the patched NotifyOSD PPA, wchich was updated to allow further customization. Now you can display notifications in different corners of the screen and it fixes the time out option. The GUI configuration tool was not updated so you need to configure the NotifyOSD position on the screen manually, however WebUpd8 suggests that users do most of their configuration using the GUI configuration.

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patch...option-to.html

*BrtFS to butter your files*

The BtrFS file system is coming to Ubuntu 10.10 (maverick). This is the latest file system developed for linux, and will likely replace ext4 soon. Check out this article for more information about BtrFS features such as compression on the fly, easy partition resizing, and snapshot backups as well as better performance on solid state disks. Write performance test results are also available.

http://cityblogger.com/archives/2010...ter-your-files

*Your Meerkat Needs You! Help Hunt Down Geeky App Descriptions in the Software Centre*

As part of the Papercuts campaign, Maverick Meerkat needs help cleaning up bad written and overtly technical jargon in the application descriptions of the Software Center.

For more information regarding what the criteria is and how to get involved, read below:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/y...ind-geeky.html

*The Sound Indicator In Ubuntu Maverick Gets New Icons, More*

There's a new version of the Sound Indicator scheduled to be packaged with Maverick Meerkat. The article below has a screen shot of the new panel menu, to see it click below:

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/sound...rick-gets.html

*In Other News*

*How to Install Ubuntu on Your Nexus One/Android!*

The latest hacker buzz of the week is a step by step guide regarding How-to install Ubuntu on a Nexus One phone. The relatively simple method involves installing Ubuntu into a chroot on the SD Card and using VNC to connect with the X Server. The end result is an Ubuntu desktop running on a phone.

http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-h...us-oneandroid/

*GNOME Amazon Referral Fees June 2010*

This page shows the Amazon referral fees the GNOME Foundation recieved during the month of May. The total for May is appoximately $186. This is down from $299 in April. There are links to the GNOME Amazon store and Amazon store plugins listed on this page. "Keep on spreading the plugins to friends and family".

http://jaap.haitsma.org/2010/07/04/g...ees-june-2010/

*Ailurus - A Useful Ubuntu Tweak Alternative For Beginners*

Ailurus is a great project for the new linux user. The aim is to have a cross-linux application that makes using linux easier for a beginner. Ailurus can be used to display user tips, enable 3rd party repositories, change gnome settings, and can be used along side Ubuntu Tweak. See article for a more ways Ailurus can make life easier for the new linux user.

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/07/a...ternative.html

*Using Bazaar on Subversion Repositories*

Raoul says "Soon after I started developing version 2.0 of OpenLP, we moved OpenLP over to Launchpad.net and started using Bazaar for our version control. Over the last (nearly) 2 years of using Bazaar, I've really come to enjoy working with it, and the workflow that the Bazaar integration in Launchpad offers. At work we use Subversion for our version control, and some of Subversion's limitations, compared to Bazaar's features, have been annoying me for a while. Then I learned about the Bazaar-Subversion bridge, and I started using Bazaar to checkout my code from Subversion."

How does it work? Read further on his site to find out:

http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za...n-repositories

*GIMP Plugin Registry 3.5.1 Gets ~129 New Plugins*

WebUpd8 posts about the new GIMP Plugin Registry 3.5 (3.5.1) which has EZ perspective, GIMP-Mask, warming and cooling filers, and Traditional Orton, among other changes.

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/gimp-...s-129-new.html

*Getting Amarok running in Ubuntu 10.04*

In this article, Matthew Casperson shares how to make Amarok 'play nice' in Ubuntu 10.04. Screenshots, installation instructions, and instructions on what other software needs to be installed are meticulously documented. Also, specific tips for setting up Amarok in gnome and ways to deal with KDE specific challenges. "When discussing the merits of KDE vs Gnome, Amarok is one of those applications that gives the KDE guys some ammunition. I don't blame them, because it is a kick *** media player. But with a few small tweaks you can have Amarok up and running in your Gnome based Ubuntu desktop as if it were a native application".

http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/ma...les/73177.aspx

*Featured Podcasts*

*The Infernal Boiling Pot*

Laura Cowen, Ciemon Dunville, Tony Whitmore and Alan Pope are back with episode 11 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

In this weeks show:

We talk about about what weve been doingWe chat about our O2 Jogglers and invite listeners to tell us what they do with theirs.In the newsWe mention some upcoming events:We discuss commitment in the community, leaving the project gracefully and managing contributionsCommand Line Love!We mention some Ubuntu related news in the Gerald/bit-about-Ubuntu/ecosphereFinally we have your feedback.

OGG download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e11_high.oggOGG download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e11_low.oggMP3 download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e11_high.mp3MP3 download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e11_low.mp3

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/?p=1313

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

This is the link to Jono Bacon's, Ubuntu Community Manager, weekly videocast. Jono takes any and all questions from the community about all things Ubuntu and more. If you missed last weeks episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/8132426

For more information about At Home with Jono Bacon go to: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for July 6th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-07-06Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from July 6th, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100706Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for July 6th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100706Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for July 6th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-07-06Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for July 7th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0707

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, July 12, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Tuesday, July 13th, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd:  14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd:  15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-bugs on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting

==== Ubuntu Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd:  17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd:  18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd:  23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda Per CC Agenda page, as of 11/29/08

*Wednesday, July 14th, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd:  16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0714Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== Ubuntu Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd:  19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda:  This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd:  20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, July 15th, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX Team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd:  12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek

==== Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting ====

Start: 23:59 UTCEnd: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

*Friday, July 16th, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd:  16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

==== Ubuntu Developer Week ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek

*Saturday, July 17th, 2010*

None listed as of time of publication

*Sunday, July 18th, 2010*

None listed as of time of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-943-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-943-1USN-959-1: PAM vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-959-1USN-960-1: libpng vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-960-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

libpng 1.2.8rel-5ubuntu0.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ly/012856.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

squirrelmail 2:1.4.13-2ubuntu1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012509.htmllibfishsound 0.7.0-2.1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012510.htmlacroread 9.3.3-1hardy1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012511.htmleggdrop 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012512.htmllibpng 1.2.15~beta5-3ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012513.htmlmapserver 5.0.0-3ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ly/012514.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

squirrelmail 2:1.4.15-4ubuntu0.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010097.htmlkvirc 4:4.0.0~svn3039-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010098.htmlcyrus-imapd-2.2 2.2.13-14ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010099.htmlacroread 9.3.3-1jaunty1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010100.htmlzonecheck 2.0.4-13lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010101.htmlxapian-omega 1.0.7-3ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010102.htmlphpgroupware 1:0.9.16.012+dfsg-8+lenny2build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010103.htmlpmount 0.9.18-2+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010104.htmllibpng 1.2.27-2ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010105.htmlmahara 1.0.9-2ubuntu0.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010106.htmlcacao 0.99.4-1ubuntu0.9.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010107.htmltrac-git 0.0.20080710-3ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010108.htmlphpldapadmin 1.1.0.5-6ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010109.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

squirrelmail 2:1.4.19-1ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012410.htmlkvirc 4:4.0.0~svn3240-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012411.htmlacroread 9.3.3-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012412.htmlzonecheck 2.0.4-13lenny1build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012413.htmlphpgroupware 1:0.9.16.012+dfsg-8+lenny2build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012414.htmlpam 1.1.0-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012415.htmlopenbravo-erp 2.50MP-19-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012416.htmllibpng 1.2.37-1ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012417.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.3-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012418.htmlmahara 1.1.5-1ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012419.htmlcacao 0.99.4-1ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012420.htmlmapserver 5.4.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012421.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

linux 2.6.32-24.38 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011482.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-24.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011483.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.24.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011484.htmlliferea 1.6.2-1ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011485.htmldocky 2.0.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011486.htmllhs2tex 1.14-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011487.htmllibvirt 0.7.5-5ubuntu27.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011488.htmlevince 2.30.3-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011489.htmlapt-cacher-ng 0.4.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011490.htmlnautilus 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011491.htmlgnome-panel 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011492.htmltomcat6 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011493.htmlia32-libs 2.7ubuntu26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011494.htmlscim 1.4.9-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011495.htmlat-spi 1.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011496.htmlgnome-orca 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011497.htmlbanshee-community-extensions 1.6.1-1ubuntu1~lucid2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011498.htmlsquirrelmail 2:1.4.20-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011499.htmlkvirc 4:4.0.0~svn3900+rc2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011500.htmlsquirrelmail 2:1.4.20-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011501.htmlkvirc 4:4.0.0~svn3900+rc2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011502.htmlacroread 9.3.3-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011503.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-19-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011504.htmlpam 1.1.1-2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011505.htmllibpng 1.2.42-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011506.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-207.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011507.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-308.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011508.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.3-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011509.htmlmahara 1.2.4-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011510.htmlbase-files 5.0.0ubuntu20.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011511.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu102.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011512.htmlcacao 0.99.4-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011513.htmlgwibber 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011514.htmlgjs 0.5-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011515.htmlpyabiword 0.8.0-2build4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011516.htmlmapserver 5.6.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011517.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN A Sneak Peek*

This week in Ubuntu was an extremely busy one and while we wished could have included summaries for all the articles here are some Links to articles that are of interest:

July Geeknic - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/09/july-geeknick/Ubuntu Hour Lake Forest, announcement 4  - http://nhaines.livejournal.com/53977.htmlKenneth Wimer: Doing the Polka (dot), step by step - http://kwwii.blogspot.com/2010/06/do...p-by-step.htmlSFTP uploads to PPAs!  - http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploadsCeleste Lynn Paul: Interview on Hacker Public Radio - http://obso1337.org/2010/interview-o...-public-radio/5 Ways to help spread ubuntu  - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/d...ad-ubuntu.htmlWUALA - Linux Friendly Secure Dropbox Alternative - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/w...e-dropbox.htmlEaster Eggs in Ubuntu - http://www.workswithu.com/2010/07/05...ggs-in-ubuntu/Ubuntu for Non-Geeks, 4th Ed. - http://philbull.livejournal.com/55089.htmlLinuxJournal 2010 Readers' Choice Survey - http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...ce-survey.htmlApport crash processing now enabled for Maverick - http://www.piware.de/2010/07/apport-...-for-maverick/

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriPenelope StoweDaniel CalebMike HolsteinAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

 Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

